# MK5 gauge cluster on MK4?



## GtiVR6Guy (Dec 6, 2008)

Would a mk5 gti gauge cluster work on a mk4 gti?
I like the look of the mk5 but would its just hook up?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: MK5 gauge cluster on MK4? (GtiVR6Guy)*

You'll have an issue with the IMMO in the MKV cluster.
I don't know of the physical size difference between the two.
How about doing a Passat cluster update on your existing cluster?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3694694


----------

